# Whats Up Brothers In Strength...



## Gettinhard (Sep 7, 2011)

Well im checking in late...I always do everything ass backwards  Anyway, I've been a member of only about 1 board that I communicate on, and dont get around much, But I like this place so far, The sponser that I have delt with, deliver's 2x running (Z), and the people are cool here. Thank you IRON MAG for the service and forum, and I look forward to hanging out with you guys some. Where are all the single ladies at 
Peace & Love,

GettinHard


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Gettinhard* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 7, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gettinhard (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you guys, and thank you for the links and advertisements, Im already checking them out


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



V/R
Chris


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Thanks for your kind words.  We do our best


----------



## MJ288 (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Madmann (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!
Great forum, Haven't been here long, but great forum so far!


----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm glad you had good customer service!


----------



## Tulip (Oct 15, 2011)

hey


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome bro we are here to help


----------

